# Real Extreme Fishing!!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Dog,Think Cape May would get upset?

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=732_1173978736


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i wish i had one of them things


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I think think that they would a littlenegative attittude with something like that...


----------

